
Hetzner's new server offer: 1 Gbit, 2 x 240GB SSD, 32GB RAM - 59 euros/month - rmoriz
http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-produktmatrix-ex
======
mythz
Also have had a great experience with Hetzner, 100% uptime for the 11 months
since moving [http://www.servicestack.net](http://www.servicestack.net) over
to them. They ended up 1/4 cheaper than the previous dedicated leaseweb server
with our redis benchmarks now completing in 1/8th of the time.

------
chetanahuja
"One time setup fee" of the order ~ 100 EUR _per server_ is enough to deter me
from setting up and try out the servers/bandwidth/availability claims etc. on
an immediate basis. This fee clearly separates these pretty good prices from
Digital Oceans equally good server prices.

~~~
rmoriz
German law provides a 14 days cancellation period. If you're from abroad read
the T&C and try asking Hetzner support upfront about that.

Also, Hetzner has an auction platform for used servers without setup fee (of
course not the latest ssd models yet):
[http://www.serverbidding.com/](http://www.serverbidding.com/)

~~~
chetanahuja
Thanks you. Yours is pretty much the only useful and informative reply in a
sea of responses designed to make me feel bad for questioning the magnitude of
the setup fee.

------
mjn
Has anyone run into problems related to Hetzner's servers that use non-ECC RAM
(which is most of them)? Reading stuff like [1] has made me wary of using non-
ECC RAM for servers, but a lot of people seem to be getting by without it, so
I'm not sure what to make of that.

[1] Google estimates that 8% of DIMMs per year will produce an ECC-catchable
error:
[http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~bianca/papers/sigmetrics09.pdf](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~bianca/papers/sigmetrics09.pdf)

~~~
bigtones
Amazon does not use ECC RAM in its AWS servers and the internet seems to work
ok.

~~~
mortehu
Are you sure? I could not find any reliable source for this, only things like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3898660](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3898660)

The same person claiming it then, also claimed that ECC RAM can be twice as
expensive, which is far from typical -- it's quite common to see differences
of less than 15%. Maybe he was confusing ECC with FB-DIMM?

~~~
zerd
The RAM itself isn't much more expensive, but if you're trying to build a
cheap Intel computer then it will get much more expensive with ECC, since
there are no cheap Intel CPU/mobos with ECC.

------
fredsanford
Since when is an advertisement "Hacker News"?

I stopped reading slashdot regularly when this started happening there...

~~~
straight_talk_2
Not an advertisement, but a price list full of technical information.

~~~
sliverstorm
Just read the title. Clearly ad.

------
return0
This post is free advertising for Hetzner, but I do think they deserve the
attention for the unique value/price offering. Let alone that, their servers
are not right under the nose of the NSA (although probably not that far away
either).

~~~
rmoriz
NSA, GCHQ, BND,… probably spy on every DC in Europe and the USA anyway… :/

------
BookPage
People are complaining about this being an advertisement and it kind of makes
me sad. I don't often invest time in looking at dedicated hosting offers so
for me this was neat. Heck it actually got me excited considering moving some
of my old ideas to this infra at an affordable price.

------
Selfcommit
Why is this making headlines? It's European, so you suffer the
transcontinental latency, and OVH offers superior dedicated servers in either
their North American or European Data centers. EU:
[http://www.ovh.co.uk/dedicated_servers/](http://www.ovh.co.uk/dedicated_servers/)

NA(Canada): [http://www.ovh.com/us/dedicated-
servers/](http://www.ovh.com/us/dedicated-servers/)

~~~
jsnell
I can't comment why it's on the frontpage. But transatlantic latency is in the
eye of the beholder, and when you say "superior servers", you're probably
ignoring the prices. The Hetzner server mentioned here costs 59 EUR/month. For
that price (or a bit more 54 GBP -> 62 EUR) your .uk link gives:

\- A CPU two generations older, without hyperthreading (i7-4770k vs.
i5-2400k), with 25% less cache and 10% lower frequency

\- Half the memory

\- HDDs instead of SSDs

\- A 100Mbps connection instead of 1Gbps, and half the guaranteed bandwidth

If you wanted 32GB and the SSDs, at OVH it'd be 83 EUR vs. Hetzner's 59 EUR.

~~~
Karunamon
True, OVH is more expensive, (and their backend is downright primitive
comapred to Hetzner's Robot UI), but that transatlantic latency just doesn't
work for things like gaming servers. >300ms on a good day won't cut it for
TF2.

~~~
jsnell
Right, but as I tried to point out too subtly, the latency depends on your
location.

You, and the original post of this sub-thread, seem to be assuming that the
right way to measure latency is from the US. But this isn't purely an American
site, and it's silly to assume that all posters are from the US. There are
billions of people who will have lower ping times to Europe than to America.

------
alan_cx
Is this being up voted because Germany is seen as a safe haven from the NSA?

Edit: Since when has a question here attracted down votes? Oh, more down votes
for that one I suppose.....

------
ericd
I really hope Hetzner expands to the US/Canada. If the level of service is
comparable, this represents a ridiculous savings over Softlayer.

~~~
rmoriz
They probably won't but have you seen
[http://www.ovh.com/ca/en/](http://www.ovh.com/ca/en/) yet?

~~~
electrotype
... or their Kimsufi section
[http://www.ovh.co.uk/dedicated_servers/kimsufi.xml](http://www.ovh.co.uk/dedicated_servers/kimsufi.xml)
!

------
X4
Was about time after Hetzner getting hacked the 2nd time.. My friend owns two
of their largest dedicated boxes for some years now. His sysadmin is
exceptionally good and his pay aswell (250€/h), I mean he can secure that box
the best possible way, but he cannot do anything about Hetzner getting hacked.

Now guess how afraid they were when they heard that their project (6y effort)
could be in risk.

I mean they have good offers and so on, but I wouldn't trust them after that.
That's my opinion, maybe they changed or improved security. However I don't
know a better alternative either.

------
gst
Hetzner's prices include 19% German VAT. If you order from outside of the
European Union Hetzner doesn't charge VAT, so you only pay around 50 Euros
instead of 59 Euros.

~~~
straight_talk_2
Pretty much the same, if you're a VAT registered business in the EEA.

------
hudo
Just moved my startup to hetzner. Used my win 2012 iso image, installed
everything without any problem. So far so good. Previously i was on ec2 and
azure vm, but those cloud operators have really slow hdd and cpu for twice as
much $ (expectable of course). But, because of Hetzner commodity hardware (no
ecc, asus/msi motherboards, onboard lan, software raid,...) i had to add
special backup procedures, if anything goes wrong, and I'm keeping one Azure
VM on standby.

------
kyriakos
I've been with OVH for the past 3 years, I can't say I am not satisfied with
the performance and stability but this price is too tempting. Anyone here
jumped from OVH to Hetzner can tell me about their experiences?

------
mariust
Worst pricing page I have ever seen. It took me 2 minutes to figure out the
prices. If I war the CEO with such an offer I would take some mesures to make
sure this page is very easy to read.

~~~
FooBarWidget
How did it take you two minutes? The prices are written on the top.

------
andyhmltn
Shame I can no longer purchase from them because they banned me for asking for
a refund on an incorrect order they messed up...

------
hendry
There are no bandwidth limits on Hetzner's servers which are a BIG plus.

~~~
JoshTriplett
They do actually have a bandwidth limit where they'll either throttle you down
to 10Mbps or similar, or ask you to start paying by the TB. However, they set
that limit at 20-30TB (depending on the server type), which most people won't
come anywhere close to; to hit that you'd have to average ~61Mbps continuously
for the entire month.

